
DjVu: The Document Format for Digital Libraries - chewdatgenie
https://www.djvuzone.org/
======
chewdatgenie
DjVuLibre at SourceForge.net open source implementation of DjVu for Unix
(includes viewers)
[http://djvu.sourceforge.net/](http://djvu.sourceforge.net/)

